# Old Superior Saddle



## Larmo63 (May 10, 2013)

I took before and after pictures of this saddle before I broke it down for a full restoration.

It's amazing how many parts and pieces there are to this and with before photos to go by,

it made re-assembly a lot easier. That's my "tip of the day." What do you think?


----------



## Gary Mc (May 10, 2013)

Amazing job, absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!  Racycle I'm assuming?


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

b-e-a-utiful!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 10, 2013)

Looks great!
Did you do the leather work?


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Looks great!
> Did you do the leather work?




...he did the hardest part....opening his moth-eaten wallet....


----------



## Larmo63 (May 10, 2013)

Yes, and thank you Brian, this baby was expensive. 

Saddleshop in Florida the top.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 10, 2013)

What is the name of the shop?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 10, 2013)

Fantastic! Very nice restoration.


----------



## kingsilver (May 10, 2013)

*Seat*

"the saddleshop" in florida. Chuck leipham .


----------

